# Windows 7: Ich will wieder die volle kontrolle als admin!



## VerteX (1. November 2009)

hi

die nutzerkontensteuerung ist ja schön und gut und mag auch eine verbesserung für die sicherheit sein - bei öffentlichen oder geteilten computern.

aber ich als alleiniger nutzer will endlich wieder die volle kontrolle haben, genau wie es in xp der fall war.

es nervt mich tierisch, dass ich z.b. im explorer im verzeichnis "C:\" (also im stammverzeichnis der platte "C:") keine neuen dateien per "rechtsklick -> neu" anlegen kann (hineinkopieren oder mit "speichern unter..." in einem als admin laufenden programm geht).

auch dieses ständige "zugriff verweigert" bei vielen ordnern regt mich auf, blöd dass es keine option "als admin öffnen" gibt.
die konsole als admin auszuführen und zu benutzen schafft zwar abhilfe, aber zu zeiten von windows sollte man solche dinge doch auch grafisch erledigen können.

dazu dann noch eine frage:
z.b. in "C:\" gibt es den ordner "Programme" zweimal, wobei einer davon von mir geöffnet werden kann. 
der andere hat ein schloss vor dem ordnerlogo und ich kann diesen wegen "zugriff verweigert" nicht öffnen.

ist das richtig, dass es ihn zweimal gibt? was liegt in welchem ordner und wozu ist diese dopplung gut? wie kann ich zugriff auf den ordner mit dem schloss bekommen? 
das schloss ist nämlich bei einigen ordnern, in die ich gern mal reinsehen würde.

nochmal ganz allgemein: 
ich will als admin nicht mehr von windows 7 bevormundet werden, ich weiß genau was ich tun kann und was ich sein lassen sollte und möchte deshalb vollzugriff, genau wie es in XP der fall war, wenn man als admin gearbeitet hat!


----------



## Bruce112 (1. November 2009)

soweit ich weiß muß du in den benutzerkonto steuerung geheb und den balken nach unten verschieben 

also in dein fall wäre das nie benachrichtigen .

hab unter C:programme (86) stehen und eine Programme


----------



## ole88 (1. November 2009)

jup regler nach unten und es müsste passen


----------



## Fate T.H (1. November 2009)

VerteX schrieb:


> aber ich als alleiniger nutzer will endlich wieder die volle kontrolle haben, genau wie es in xp der fall war.



Dann bleibe bei XP oder schau mal über den Tellerrand dort gibt es eine solche reglung schon lange.



VerteX schrieb:


> auch dieses ständige "zugriff verweigert" bei vielen ordnern regt mich auf, blöd dass es keine option "als admin öffnen" gibt.
> die konsole als admin auszuführen und zu benutzen schafft zwar abhilfe, aber zu zeiten von windows sollte man solche dinge doch auch grafisch erledigen können.



Ich weiß ja nicht wo du da so rumfummelst aber das Zugriff verweigert sehe ich verdammt selten. 



VerteX schrieb:


> dazu dann noch eine frage:
> z.b. in "C:\" gibt es den ordner "Programme" zweimal, wobei einer davon von mir geöffnet werden kann.
> der andere hat ein schloss vor dem ordnerlogo und ich kann diesen wegen "zugriff verweigert" nicht öffnen.
> ist das richtig, dass es ihn zweimal gibt? was liegt in welchem ordner und wozu ist diese dopplung gut? wie kann ich zugriff auf den ordner mit dem schloss bekommen?
> das schloss ist nämlich bei einigen ordnern, in die ich gern mal reinsehen würde.



Afaik gibt es bei einem x64-System 3 Ordner.

Programme -> 64-Bit Applikation
Programme (x86) -> 32-Bit Applikation
ProgrammData -> Wird genutzt für Programmsettings,Lizenzen usw.

/edit
Ach so du meinst den man nur zu gesicht bekommt wenn man sich "Geschützte Systemdateien" anzeigen läßt. Tja ja...aber als Admin kennt man sich doch aus ^^




VerteX schrieb:


> nochmal ganz allgemein:
> ich will als admin nicht mehr von windows 7 bevormundet werden, ich weiß genau was ich tun kann und was ich sein lassen sollte und möchte deshalb vollzugriff, genau wie es in XP der fall war, wenn man als admin gearbeitet hat!



Genau das ist das große Problem bei Windows-PC das hier jeder bis XP immer als Admin
unterwegs war und nun endlich mal ein halber riegel vorgeschoben wurde.
Schade das es nicht so umgesetzt wurde wie in einem Linux-OS.


----------



## Argead (1. November 2009)

Dann gib dir einfach admin rechte (benutzerkonten) und du darfst alles machen. du musst nur zwischendurch auf fortsetzten klicken, wenn du die uac eingeschaltet lässt.

Sicherheitstechnisch ist das zwar nich so toll, aber wenn du es willst...


----------



## midnight (1. November 2009)

AM-Subaru schrieb:


> Schade das es nicht so umgesetzt wurde wie in einem Linux-OS.



Die Umsetzung wäre nicht das Problem. Allerdings kannst du das Windows-Kozept nicht mit dem von Linux vereinen. Bei Linux darf root gnadenlos alles. Wenn root sagt, dass /etv/ gelöscht werden soll, dann wird das gemacht.
Wenn man bei Windows Root einführt, dann melden sich alles nurnoch als Root an (klar, da hat man ja die unbedingt benötigen Rechte... oO) und dann geht alles den Bach runter.

so far


----------



## Fate T.H (1. November 2009)

Klar darf der User "root" gnadenlos alles warum auch nicht. Nur gibt es in der Linuxwelt
3 Stufen wenn man es genauer betrachtet. Den normalen User dann den Superuser der in 99% aller Fälle mehr als ausreicht und den User "root".
Ist ja nun egal fakt ist nunmal das die Windowsnutzer viel zu sehr verwöhnt wurden wie man ja gut sieht.


----------



## ole88 (1. November 2009)

ja und? interesannt wieviele linux user hier aus den löchern kommen


----------



## cookiebrandt (1. November 2009)

Was heißt "verwöhnt"? Ich sehe es eher als Risiko an  Aber ich glaube auch, dass Otto Normalverbraucher keine Lust hat (wie er, wie man sehen kann, jetzt schon keine Lust hat, ein einfaches Fenster mit "Ja" zu beantworten xD) hier und dort sein Passwort einzugeben 

MfG


----------



## Fate T.H (1. November 2009)

@ole88

Hä was möchtest du denn ?

Als Hauptsystem nutzte ich z.B. Windows da ich dafür selber programmiere nur gibt es Leute die mal über den Tellerrand schauen.
Und das in der Linuxwelt die Benutzerreglung weitaus besser gelöst ist kann man nicht bestreiten.


@cookiebrandt

Also doch zu verwöhnt wenn man schon genervt ist davon mal zu überlegen was man da macht bzw. einmal ok zu drücken.
Von den Risiken fang ich garnicht anzureden.


----------



## ole88 (1. November 2009)

ich brauch net über den tellerrand beim BS gugen weil es mich auf gut deutsch nicht die bohne intressiert was linux macht, geschweige denn mac. 
windows 7 is einfach das beste momtentan da brauch ich kein linux wo kein game drauf läuft bzw. schwer welche games gibt es denn die auf mac oder linux laufen?


----------



## Fate T.H (1. November 2009)

Autsch dummer irrglaube das auf Linux kaum bis kein Spiel läuft, neben nativer unterstützung von Linux
gibt es noch Emu´s wie Cedega der recht performant ist aber das brauch ich dir ja nicht erzählen.

Aber hey für sowas ist Linux garnicht gedacht worden..sondern....ach egal interessiert dich eh nicht..kann ich mir ja dann sparen.


----------



## ole88 (1. November 2009)

hey warum gibst du so schnell auf wenn ein BS so gut sein soll warum erzählt du es mir dann nicht? linux ist gut zum programmiern kann schon sein aber du sagst es grade ich brauch an emulator und was weiß ich brauch ich das unter win? nein. ich sehs nicht ein ein BS zu nutzen und um irgendwas machen zu können brauch ich noch was andres und dafür brauch ich dann wieder etwas.


----------



## Fate T.H (1. November 2009)

Ich gebe nicht auf sondern spare mir nur zeit denn warum soll ich dir groß was über Linux erzählen ?
Du sagtest selber das es dich nicht die Bohne interessiert was Linux/Mac so macht.
Das man unter Windows kein Emu braucht für Spiele sollte klar sein da ja DX ein Windows Produkt ist.
Davon abgesehen weichen wir hier vom Thema ab mittlerweile.


----------



## ole88 (1. November 2009)

naja mehr gibts ja nicht zu sagen als eh schon gesagt wurde. naja zeit sparen heißt auch aufgeben.


----------



## midnight (1. November 2009)

ole88 schrieb:


> naja mehr gibts ja nicht zu sagen als eh schon gesagt wurde. naja zeit sparen heißt auch aufgeben.



Interessanter ansatz. oO

Schonmal daran gedacht, das es manche einen Scheißdreck interessiert, dass auf Windows spiele laufen? Wenn du einfach produktiv sein willst, dann kannst du das mit Linux genausogut.
Wenn es um wirklich wichtige Dinge geht kann Windows 1A einpacken. Da kann 7 noch so bunt sein, auf ner Workstation oder auf nem Server is das egal...

Aber es intessiert dich ja nicht.

so far


----------



## ole88 (1. November 2009)

omg wie eingeschränkt hier manche sind, komm mal locker, total aggro


----------



## midnight (1. November 2009)

ole88 schrieb:


> omg wie eingeschränkt hier manche sind, komm mal locker, total aggro



Na, wer hat denn hier angefangen?^^




ole88 schrieb:


> mich auf gut deutsch nicht die bohne intressiert was linux macht, geschweige denn mac.


Du erinnerst dich? Wie gesagt, Linux ist in anderen Bereichen gut. Aber die interesieren dich scheinbar nicht (=

so far


----------



## ole88 (1. November 2009)

richtig da ich nicht diese bereiche nutze, bzw. viele andere user hier auch nicht nutzen somit ist dieses thema auch fehlplaziert wer hat denn mit linux angefangen?


----------



## Tuneup (1. November 2009)

oh man...
wenn man sich das hier so durchliest könnt man denken man ist im kindergarten gelandet...
Jedes BS hat halt seinen bereich in dem es gut ist und auf den es zugeschnitten ist, fertig aus....


----------



## VerteX (1. November 2009)

schön, dass man als informatik-student und entwickler direkt als "otto normalverbraucher, der keine lust hat ein fenster mit ja wegzuklicken" abgestempelt wird, nur weil man bemängelt, dass man an seinem privaten computer gerne vollzugriff hätte.
ich will nicht vollzugriff, weil ich es nervig finde, dass ich "ein fenster mit ja wegklicken" muss, sondern weil ich gerne die volle kontrolle hab (was auch etwas durch meine zwangs-neurosen bedingt ist) und wissen möchte, was in welchem ordner liegt und ich bei meinem tun ziemlich genau weiß, was ich tun kann und was ich lieber lassen sollte und ich den vollzugriff deshalb eher nicht als risiko ansehe.

auf die idee, die sicherheitsstufe zu verringern, hätte ich auch selbst kommen können -.-
thx für den tip 

und nebenbei:
ich nutze auch linux als server-betriebssystem oder zum testen meiner software.
bei linux gibt es immer eine möglichkeit, doch einen bestimmten ordner einzusehen, auch wenn er einem nicht gehört.
aber 7 will mich über den explorer z.b. partout nicht in den ordner "programme" (den mit dem schloss davor) blicken lassen.

@Tuneup:
ganz meine meinung

@ole:
wieso sollte win 7 das beste sein? wohl kaum, das ist ganz abhängig vom einsatzbereich

@Am-subaru:
"zugriff verweigert" erhalte ich z.b. dann, wenn ich in den ordner meines nutzerprofils gehe und dort versuche, die verknüpfung "eigene dateien" zu öffnen 
die ist zwar eigentlich unsichtbar, aber wenn sie existiert, sollte sie funktionieren. 
wenn man das ganze mit der shell anguckt und sich per "dir" das profilverzeichnis auflisten lässt, ist diese verknüpfung nicht vorhanden, dennoch funktioniert der direkte aufruf durch den cd-befehl. wenn man dann zu diesem pseudo-verzeichnis gewächselt hat und wieder dir benutzt, gibt es einen fehler, dass das verzeichnis nicht existiert.

**edit:
das mit der sicherheitsstufe hat nur teilweise geholfen.
eigentlich war mein problem auch gar nicht, dass ich immer bestätigen muss.
mein problem war, dass ich nicht auf bestimmte ordner zugreifen kann oder z.b. im stammverzeichnis von C: keine dateien (ordner hingegen schon) über "rechtsklick -> neu" erstellen kann - also allgemein gesagt, keinen "root-explorer" habe, sondern solche dinge entweder über die root-shell machen muss oder über das zur datei gehörende programm mit "speichern unter...".
das ist recht zeitaufwendig und deshalb nervig.


----------



## midnight (2. November 2009)

Naja die meisten Ordner sind halt einfach Links, die die Kompatiblität zu erhalten. Darauf kann man nunmal nicht zugreifen. Naja nun, aber einem Link nicht folgen zu können ist ja nun nicht schlimm, oder? Weil die funktionalität (nämlich das du in den Ordner kommst) doch weiterhin gegeben ist.
Ich hatte bisher keine Konflikte mit dem System. Obwohl ich ab und an einige systemweite Änderungen mache.

so far


----------



## Oi!Olli (2. November 2009)

VerteX schrieb:


> @Am-subaru:
> "zugriff verweigert" erhalte ich z.b. dann, wenn ich in den ordner meines nutzerprofils gehe und dort versuche, die verknüpfung "eigene dateien" zu öffnen
> die ist zwar eigentlich unsichtbar, aber wenn sie existiert, sollte sie funktionieren.




Ja der Ordner (virtuell) vorhanden aber du sollst da gar nicht drauf zugreifen.

Das ist genau wie der Ordner Programme für ältere Programme gedacht.


----------



## VerteX (2. November 2009)

ok dann thx
hatte mich bloß ein wenig verwundert
dann ist mein problem wohl nicht zu lösen, bzw., es ist durch eure antworten gelöst, aber ohne dass sich was verändert hat xD


----------



## Katamaranoid (10. Januar 2010)

Ich habe hier das selbe Problem, ich möchte unter C: einen Ordner löschen.
allerdings kommt hier die Meldung, dass ich Admin rechte brauche um das durchführen zu können...
Die Admin Rechte HABE ich allerdings -.-
dennoch kann ich nichts löschen -.-


----------



## TurricanVeteran (10. Januar 2010)

Katamaranoid schrieb:


> Ich habe hier das selbe Problem, ich möchte unter C: einen Ordner löschen.
> allerdings kommt hier die Meldung, dass ich Admin rechte brauche um das durchführen zu können...
> Die Admin Rechte HABE ich allerdings -.-
> dennoch kann ich nichts löschen -.-


Versuche es doch mal über eigenschaften->sicherheit.Dort gibst du dir (benutzer) einfach den vollzugriff (auf bearbeiten klicken) und versuchst es dann nochmal.


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. Januar 2010)

Katamaranoid schrieb:


> Ich habe hier das selbe Problem, ich möchte unter C: einen Ordner löschen.
> allerdings kommt hier die Meldung, dass ich Admin rechte brauche um das durchführen zu können...
> Die Admin Rechte HABE ich allerdings -.-
> dennoch kann ich nichts löschen -.-


 
Hol dir Ubuntu Live CD und gelöst ist das Problem.


----------



## Katamaranoid (10. Januar 2010)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Versuche es doch mal über eigenschaften->sicherheit.Dort gibst du dir (benutzer) einfach den vollzugriff (auf bearbeiten klicken) und versuchst es dann nochmal.




das habe ich bereits probiert...



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Hol dir Ubuntu Live CD und gelöst ist das Problem.



schnief, nich wirklich lust...
Ich will selber der Boss sein 

anbei noch ne frage:

ich hatte zu erst Xp drauf, und bin auf Win 7, allerdings habe ich immer noch den Bootloader eintrag, wo ich zwischen XP und 7 wählen kann, XP ist nach dem Update allerdings nicht mehr bootable, also ist dieser Bootloader eintrag völlig sinnlose zeitverschwendung...
Wie kann ich Den mbr gleich aufs 7 stellen? Also praktisch einfach den XP eintrag ganz löschen?


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. Januar 2010)

Katamaranoid schrieb:


> Ich will selber der Boss sein


 
Bei Microsoft wirst du nie der Boss werden.


----------



## Katamaranoid (10. Januar 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Bei Microsoft wirst du nie der Boss werden.




ich will aber *kindlichböseauftischrumhau*




Katamaranoid schrieb:


> ich hatte zu erst Xp drauf, und bin auf Win 7, allerdings habe ich immer noch den Bootloader eintrag, wo ich zwischen XP und 7 wählen kann, XP ist nach dem Update allerdings nicht mehr bootable, also ist dieser Bootloader eintrag völlig sinnlose zeitverschwendung...
> Wie kann ich Den mbr gleich aufs 7 stellen? Also praktisch einfach den XP eintrag ganz löschen?


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. Januar 2010)

Versuchs doch mal mit EasyBCD.


----------



## AchtBit (12. Januar 2010)

Klar kannst du die Kontrolle übernehmen. Du kannst nur nicht die Symbol Links des Systems verwenden. Wozu auch, wenn du direkten Zugriff auf den Ziel Ordner hast.

Mit Vista(demnach auch mit win7) kannst du dir sogar Objekte aneignen,die überhaupt kein Zugriffs Attribut besitzen. Bei XP geht da nix. Ich hatte erst vor kurzem einen lästigen Key Logger, auf dem, mit xp, jeglicher Zugriff blockiert wurde. Selbst wenn ich mich als System ausgab. 

Also Vista geladen und Dateiattribute aufgerufen. Tja der Besitzter der Datei ist 'Jeder' aber Zugriff hatte Keiner(kein Attribut war gesetzt) Vista kurzer Prozess. Erst als Mitbesitzer ausgegeben und dann mit Vollzugriff gekillt. Schon war ich das lästige Ding los.

Grundsätzlich ist es nicht ratsam sich Zugriff auf alle Bereiche zu verschaffen. Das ist nicht gedacht um jemand auszusperren, sonder um empfindliche Bereiche des Systems zu schützen. User Zugriff = immer unnötiges Sicherheits Risiko.


----------



## Oi!Olli (13. Januar 2010)

AchtBit schrieb:


> Klar kannst du die Kontrolle übernehmen. Du kannst nur nicht die Symbol Links des Systems verwenden. Wozu auch, wenn du direkten Zugriff auf den Ziel Ordner hast.
> 
> Mit Vista(demnach auch mit win7) kannst du dir sogar Objekte aneignen,die überhaupt kein Zugriffs Attribut besitzen. Bei XP geht da nix. Ich hatte erst vor kurzem einen lästigen Key Logger, auf dem, mit xp, jeglicher Zugriff blockiert wurde. Selbst wenn ich mich als System ausgab.
> 
> Also Vista geladen und Dateiattribute aufgerufen. Tja der Besitzter der Datei ist 'Jeder' aber Zugriff hatte Keiner(kein Attribut war gesetzt) Vista kurzer Prozess. Erst als Mitbesitzer ausgegeben und dann mit Vollzugriff gekillt. Schon war ich das lästige Ding los.




Und das lahg sicher an XP und nicht daran der der Keylogger unter XP aktiv war und unter Vista nicht?

Und ich sehe das mit dem Zugriff einfach. Ich will Vollzugriff und dann soll Windows mich auch lassen und nicht bevormunden.

Das gleiche gilt für doie virtuellen Ordner. Baut ne Verlinkung ein oder wie ihr immer das macht is mir scheißegal aber bringt was anderes als ein schnödes Zugriff verweigert.

Andere virtuelle Ordner funktionieren ja auch.


----------



## Bauer87 (13. Januar 2010)

Oi!Olli schrieb:


> Ich will Vollzugriff und dann soll Windows mich auch lassen und nicht bevormunden.



Für Vollzugriff benutzt du das falsche System:


Versuche irgendeine Datei umzubenennen oder zu löschen, die gerade geöffnet ist! Du wirst scheitern.
Versuche den Windowmanager durch einen anderen zu ersetzen! Geht nicht.
Nutze ein anderes Dateisystem als NTFS! Funktioniert vielleicht für ne zweite Partition. Windows drauf installieren wird nicht gehen.
Stelle die Systemuhr auf UTC und lasse die Uhr in der Taskleiste die Lokalzeit anzeigen! Geht über Registry-Hack, der aber manchmal Probleme macht.
Installiere Windows auf ne erweiterte Partition der zweiten Festplatte! Es wird dir die primäre Partition der ersten Festplatte beschreiben.
Versuch mal C:\Windows zu löschen! Geht nicht.

Nenne eine Datei, wie du willst (samt der Buchstaben nach dem Punkt)! Dein System wird Zicken machen.
Ersetze das Startmenü durch dein eigenes! Persönliche Anpassungen? Unmöglich!
Deinstalliere den internet-Explorer! Geht dank der EU mittlerweile tatsächlich. Naja, das Fenster ist weg, die Rendering-Engine kann nicht ersetzt werden.
Versuche irgendwas tiefer im  System zu ändern! Geht höchstens auf Umwegen.
Wenn du also Windows nutzen willst: Lebe mit den Einschränkungen. Oder lass es. Windows ist toll um Spielen, aber Kontrolle über sein System kann man ohnehin nur erlangen, wenn man auch die Arbeitsweise nachvollziehen kann. Und das wird mit Windows wohl nie gehen. Es ist und bleibt ein binärer Blob, bei dem man die einzelnen Komponenten nicht verändern kann.

Außerdem ist Windows ist einfach nicht dafür gemacht, dem Administrator  die volle Kontrolle zu übergeben. Dafür sind zu viele normale Nutzer als Administrator unterwegs. Es gibt bei Windows halt immer noch Menschen, die mehr Kontrolle über das System haben als der Systemadministrator: Der Microsoft-Mitarbeiter.


----------



## midnight (13. Januar 2010)

Oi!Olli schrieb:


> Das gleiche gilt für doie virtuellen Ordner. Baut ne Verlinkung ein oder wie ihr immer das macht is mir scheißegal aber bringt was anderes als ein schnödes Zugriff verweigert.



Informier dich doch erstmal was symbloische Links sind, dann verstehst du auch warum du darauf keinen Zugriff hast. Diese Links "zeigen" nur auf Ordner, um die Kompatiblität z.B. bei Installationen aufrechtzu erhalten. Den Ordner auf den diese Links zeigen kannst du ja einsehen, nur kommst du einfach nicht "in" den Link, weils halt einfach kein verdammter Ordner ist.

so far


----------



## AchtBit (13. Januar 2010)

Bauer87 schrieb:


> Für Vollzugriff benutzt du das falsche System:
> 
> 
> Versuche irgendeine Datei umzubenennen oder zu löschen, die gerade geöffnet ist! Du wirst scheitern.
> ...


 
1. geht. Mit direktem Zugriff auf den virtuellen Speicher kann man die offne Datei beliebig ändern. Sofort, nach der nächsten Validierung, wird die entsprechende Datei modifiziert(ausser beim Einsatz von Dirty Cache)

2. Welchen Windows Manager?

3. Was soll es für einen Sinn ergeben, ein OS auf ein, für Selbiges, unbekanntes Filesystem zu installieren?

4. Einfach Zeitsyncronisierung deaktivieren

5. 2 primäre Partitionen verwenden

6. geht, ganz kurz halt, mit direktem logischen Disk Zugriff.

7. Ja. Ist ein übergreifender logischer Operant in fast allen Programmiersprachen. Deshalb als Sicherheitsrisiko zu betrachten

8. Was soll daran unmöglich sein?

9. Dir ist schon klar, dass es sich hierbei um eine Mehrzweckinterface handelt. Es liegt nicht dem Browser zugrunde, sondern umgekehrt. 

10. Geht alles, und man kann auch absichtlich, jeden erdenklichen BSD erzeugen.

Im Prinzip ist es alles nur eine Frage des 'wie'


----------



## AchtBit (13. Januar 2010)

Oi!Olli schrieb:


> Und das lahg sicher an XP und nicht daran der der Keylogger unter XP aktiv war und unter Vista nicht?


 
Ne, hatte ihn aus dem Speicher verbannt.

Das war eh kein Hobby Trojaner. Vielmehr war hier professionelle Spionage am Werke. Avira konnte den weder während der Infektion noch danach im Speicher erkennen.  Ich wurde nur misstrauisch als ich öfter BODs bekam, wenn ich grosse Games installierte. Das passierte nur wenn der Windows Installer verwendet wurde. Also hab ich nachgeforscht. Zuerst fiel mir auch, dass das Attribute 'versteckte Dateien' nicht Anzeigen aktiv war. Das schalt ich grundsätzlich aus. Zudem war eine Aktivierung nicht mehr möglich. Der Explorer hat die Option schlichtweg ignoriert.

Dann hab ich gezielt  nach der Windoof Installer Routine geforscht. Und ich hab den Dienst dann auch in der Reg. lokalisiert. Ein Blick in den  'Parameter' Key und es war klar. Da hat sich eine kleine .dll Datei als Parameter an den Installer geklemmt. Denoch konnte ich mit normalen Mitteln nicht auf die Datei zugreifen. Ich geh dann immer den Weg mit dem geringsten Widerstand und hab Vista geladen. Da konnte ich dann die Besitzverhältnisse klären.

In dem Moment als ich administrativer Besitzer war, hat auch schon Avira eine Alarm Aufstand ausgerufen.

Laut Avira. Ein generischer Key Logger. Laut Internet auch. Keine näheren Angaben.  Ich hab das Ding dann im Hexxer betrachtet und festgestellt dass die dll komplett codiert war. Ziemlich ähnlich der Methoden von Star Force oder Secure Rom. Eins ist sicher. Das Ding benutzt die windoof System Security Codierung um im Speicher ausführbar decodiert zu werden. Vollcodiert kann sich nicht selbst Decodieren.

Weder ein Mutter Prozess noch irgend ein Export standen in Bezug zu der Datei. 

Das hat mit Sicherheit nix mehr mit Hobby TRojaner zu tun.


----------



## Oi!Olli (13. Januar 2010)

midnight schrieb:


> Informier dich doch erstmal was symbloische Links sind, dann verstehst du auch warum du darauf keinen Zugriff hast. Diese Links "zeigen" nur auf Ordner, um die Kompatiblität z.B. bei Installationen aufrechtzu erhalten. Den Ordner auf den diese Links zeigen kannst du ja einsehen, nur kommst du einfach nicht "in" den Link, weils halt einfach kein verdammter Ordner ist.
> 
> so far




Ich weiß was sie sind und ich weiß auch warum sie da sind. Diese symbolischen Links zu sperren war trotzdem ne dumme Idee. (*Und nochmal fett bei den anderen virtuellen Ordnern geht das auch, auch wenn diese KEINE ORDNER sind.)*

So hätte ich einfach meine alten Daten da reinkopieren können aber nein ich musste erstmal nachsehen in welches Verzeichnis jetzt die Sachen reingehören. Aber wenn MS ein Fenster aufmacht schließt es ja gleichzeitig die Tür. 

@ Bauer Ich rede von Vollzugriff nicht von Selbstmord oder einem modularem System.

Das Dateisystem hat nichts mit Vollzugriff zu tun. Genau so wenig die Installationsmethode. Löschen schon eher aber keine Sorge du kannst genug wichtige Dateien löschen um Windows zu zerschießen nur ist das sinnlos.


----------



## iGreggy (1. August 2010)

Weil wir ja hier so nett plaudern: es gab ja zu XP Zeiten diesen tollen Tipp, das man ein seperates Admin Konto machen soll, und einen normalen Benutzeraccount. Wohl um den ganzen Viren zu entgehen oder wie auch immer. Ist sowas in Zeiten von Windows 7 noch sinnvoll? Wenn ich die Benutzerkontensteuerung auf Anschlag setze das sie bei jedem Systemeingriff fragt? Also sprich der Admin und der normale Nutzer, der sich über den Rechtsklick Adminrechte holt.


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. August 2010)

Nö, dafür gibts ja eben die Benutzerkontensteuerung. Wenn du die auf Anschlag hochfährst, dann darfst du praktisch gar nichts mehr machen und das gilt eben auch für einen Virus oder Trojaner.

Frag mich jetzt aber nicht, ob ein Virus/Trojaner in der Lage ist die Benutzerkontensteuerung abzuschalten.
Angeblich können Trojaner ja Virenprogramme und Firewalls abschalten, obwohl ich das noch nie gesehen hab.


----------



## iGreggy (1. August 2010)

Hi,

ja das habe ich auch mal gehört das das gehen soll bzw. das Viren wohl insgesamt die Scanner kompromitieren können. Erlebt habe ich es bisher nicht.

Aber gut zu wissen das man nicht mehr so eine Einteilung in Admin/Benutzer machen muss, unter XP war das grauenhaft. Seit Vista kann man zwar per Rechtsklick Adminrechte kriegen, aber wenn man das Konto (sicher) dank der UAC auch so nutzen kann, warum nicht. 

Habe deswegen gefragt weil ich nämlich immer die Meldung bekam "Die erweiterten Attribute sind inkosistent". Aber das soll mir jetzt egal sein.


----------



## Ezio (1. August 2010)

Ein zweiter, eingeschränkter Account ist immer sinnvoll. Die UAC bringts nicht wirklich. Da sie mehr nervt als schützt, haben sie viele deaktiviert.


----------

